# Knights Insurance



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

is anyone with them?

there's a message on a local FB group that the Jávea office is closed, none of the phones anywhere are being answered & the website is down


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes the website is down, not usually a good sign. Would you like the telephone number of the Nerja office?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Yes the website is down, not usually a good sign. Would you like the telephone number of the Nerja office?


panic apparently over while I've been teaching

someone had a 'central' Fuengirola number which they phoned - they have said there's no problem & that the Jávea office will call them back

apparently the website issue is unconnected - they say they are changing provider or something.....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

ahhh, all's well that ends well...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> ahhh, all's well that ends well...


fingers crossed


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

update..

if anyone was insured via Knights you might be interested in this - they have filed for bankruptcy



http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/11/23/pdfs/BOE-B-2013-44217.pdf


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeeez.....

We have vehicle insurance with them. Does anyone know where we now stand? The policy expires within weeks and we weren't going to renew with them anyway because they were a shower of s*%*, but what happens if there's an accident? I imagine it will be fine as the policy was through Lloyd's of London, but who knows...

You'd think there would be a legal requirement to advise their policyholders.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Jeeez.....
> 
> We have vehicle insurance with them. Does anyone know where we now stand? The policy expires within weeks and we weren't going to renew with them anyway because they were a shower of s*%*, but what happens if there's an accident? I imagine it will be fine as the policy was through Lloyd's of London, but who knows...
> 
> You'd think there would be a legal requirement to advise their policyholders.


some people in my area were contacted a few weeks ago by an insurance company & told that Knights hadn't passed the premium payments on to them, but that if they could prove that they had paid Knights, then the policies would be honoured

at that time Knights were still saying that there wasn't a problem


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You need to get cover with someone immediately; most reputable companies will understand the problem and should be helpful. Linea Direct might be a good first call, or MAPFRE. If not, then my broker would be very helpful so if you need a number, PM me.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> Jeeez.....
> 
> We have vehicle insurance with them. Does anyone know where we now stand? The policy expires within weeks and we weren't going to renew with them anyway because they were a shower of s*%*, but what happens if there's an accident? I imagine it will be fine as the policy was through Lloyd's of London, but who knows...
> 
> You'd think there would be a legal requirement to advise their policyholders.


Contact IBEX (local broker - [email protected]) their policies are underwritten by Lloyds so you should be able to keep the same policy.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

We have just been informed that Knights were selling policies underwritten by Lloyds of London and Liberty Seguros but apprently were not passing on the payments they received from clients. One wonders what would have happened had there been a claim. I just checked and their website is still there. Does anyone know if any action has been taken against them? This seems criminal.


----------

